# Global option



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

I heard that one of the ICS leaks added the option for global on the RAZR and my dad just got one and was wondering whether or not it's possibly to install one of the leaks and get that option.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm running the .79 leak. It is not an option. Maybe it is in the other leaks. But anything higher and you can't fastboot back


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

From what i've read, the global option should be there when the OTA is released. I'm looking forward to it as I'll be in Canada for two weeks come August, and I really don't want to pay Verizon' international roaming charges. I was hoping I could pick up a local pre-paid sim and use it there. I would hold off flashing any roms for now. I tried two and they were both flakey. Data service was jacked, and the ICS keyboard wouldn't register half of my keypresses. That got annoying really really fast.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Yea since it's my dads phone he'll probably leave it stock but just wanted to know so he didn't have to get a loaner

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

So you're sure that the global option allows using a local pre-paid SIM card?

I figured it was just enabling international roaming at the usual high rates...


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

I just assumed that it was a sim related option. Maybe I'm wrong.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

chrisjm00 said:


> I just assumed that it was a sim related option. Maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Seems very unlike Verizon to allow something like that, wouldn't line their pockets. I don't know for sure either way, but I'd expect it more likely that the upgrade is about roaming capability.


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

Now when it comes to roaming in places like Canada, will Verizon allow you to temporarily upgrade to an international plan and downgrade upon your return from going out of country? Also, how would something like that affect your unlimited data plan?


----------

